
Show HN: Feedcast] Get recommendations of podcasts about startups - diegogoncalves
https://podcastrecommendations.weebly.com/
======
diegogoncalves
I'm a huge fan of podcasts (listen every single day) but every time I tried to
find a new one I had a really hard time, usually I'd ask friends or I'd see
someone posting on social media but I was not getting good recommendations.

On the other hand, it's very easy to find new videos on Youtube. Most of the
content that I consume on Youtube are recommended through the app which allows
me to discover a lot of interesting content that I had no idea it existed.

In order to bring parity between discovering podcasts and the way we discover
videos, we created Feedcast. Our first podcast recommendation category is
podcasts about startups and we'll be adding more categories soon.

If you want to discover more podcasts about startups, check it out our app
here:

iOS: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/feedcast-podcast-
community/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/feedcast-podcast-
community/id1470003029)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.feedcast](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.feedcast)

I'd love to get feedback and understand how we can make the app better for
you! Feel free to comment here or send me an email at diego@feedcast.me

Hope to help you find more podcasts!!

------
marioqueiroz
That's pretty cool, I listen to a lot of podcast about startups and struggle
to find new ones! How does Feedcast compare with Apple Podcast or Spotify
regarding recommendations?

------
lmattar
Love this new app that helps you find the best podcasts to listen to. Great
idea! Looking forward to new categories!

------
coolccurly
I downloaded the iOS app. It bears minimal features, but does what this post
saids. I briefly browsed over the list, it looks appealing to me as a startup
founder. I found the searching features of the built-in podcast app was
limited for me discover useful channels. Plus that I don’t want spend too much
time on searching and verifying individual episodes. Having a list recommended
for me is a big life saver. Way too go!

